

Mazery: a map generation visualizer (HTML5 canvas + CoffeeScript) - TrevorBurnham
http://mazery.sjackson.net/

======
slig
See also <http://weblog.jamisbuck.org/under-the-hood> for a collection of
awesome posts about maze algorithms.

~~~
Acorn
Specifically this page: [http://weblog.jamisbuck.org/2011/2/7/maze-generation-
algorit...](http://weblog.jamisbuck.org/2011/2/7/maze-generation-algorithm-
recap)

------
stevejackson
Hey, author of this here. Cool that it showed up! This was actually was my
first shot at using CoffeeScript, so if anyone wants to check out the github
and throw some pointers out for better CoffeeScript style code, that'd be
awesome!

Apparently this is a resource hog and runs pretty slow in Firefox and IE9 at
the moment. I'll see what profiling shows up.

I hope to implement some other generation algorithms so people can compare
them side-by-side. Suggestions welcome!

~~~
moomin
Brilliant. How about a nethack style room maze?

------
tikhonj
It amazes me how a really good presentation can make something relatively
simple simultaneously novel and interesting.

I've seen other maze generators, and even written a couple before, but this
one stands out just by looking really awesome.

------
esk
I really love visualized algorithms like this. To less-than-brilliant people
like me, it's often the only intuitive way to understand how an algorithm
works.

~~~
bprater
Agreed. Loved that he showed the vertical refresh in the algorithm. The colors
were nice, too. Would love to see more about algorithms like this.

------
Aloisius
Aren't mazes supposed to have entrances and exits?

------
wlievens
Very, very nice visualization.

